# HAD to post these the second i saw them.



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

omg how cool lol


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

talk about support, wow! very nice..wonder if they work? hmm


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

While I think that is a fascinating concept, I just imagine myself trying to dismount at mile 92 and not being able to figure out how to remove my foot in that braindead state.. and landing flat on my back with my leg sticking straight up still in the stirrup (and Dream looking back/down at me like I am an idiot). :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

That's really cool, would be especially good for people with handicaps that may have trouble keeping their feet in the stirrup.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Yea, they look great for Endurance! I probably wouldn't use them to jump though. You'd probably end up relying on them, which isn't good, and I just see them being way too dangerous. Sure, it will save you in places, like they show in the pictures, but what about the other spots where you are just gunna fall off, and you can't get your stirrups out? I'd have to have some sort of breakaway feature, just in case. Otherwise, very cool  Wonder if they are show legal?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't see them being legal to show in..lol.
But, my BO's son needs them, because he refuses to keep his stirrups and always kicks his feet out as soon as he gets in the ring, his mum HATES it, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

They look like you could get trapped on your horse. If you fell off and the horse ran, you could get dragged to death. As long as you stayed on the horse, they would be great.

I just looked at it again. They are supposed to have a safety release feature.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That would be great but I am with Dawn and Celeste. It could potentially be a safety issue. If they gave away in a crisis that would be terrific for long rides.


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

If the emergency release on these really works reliably every time then these may be nice for arena riding. I know ski bindings don't always release and tore ligaments in my knee years ago because of it. If I had been on a horse instead of ski's and my foot was stuck I could have had lots bigger problems than a torn up knee. 

Almost all of my riding is done in rough country where these would be a disaster. Limbs and brush could very easily get caught in between the stirrup leathers. Also stepping over logs and up and down ledges a horse could get its back foot in there as well which could cause real problems. 

My other thought would be if your foot did come out of the stirrup somehow your leg could easily get caught between the leathers.


----------



## LuvMyPony (May 20, 2018)

*K'Vall Stirrups -- Think outside the box*

I bought these stirrups a year ago after researching them, including their safety features. So many folks are quick to decide they are death traps just because they are different. I've been riding for most of my life, so it's not a matter of me needing to learn to ride. I went through chemotherapy which left me with peripheral neuropathy, affecting my balance because of foot numbness and super sensitivity, and traditional stirrups that put all pressure on the ball of the foot were now excruciatingly painful. 

I ride an alternative bicycle, an ElliptiGO, much like the elliptical machine at the gym but on two wheels (https://www.elliptigo.com), and it has platforms that support my whole foot. I couldn't ride a traditional bike for the same reason that I was looking for new stirrups, all pressure concentrated in one place. I decided to give the K'Vall stirrups a try since full-foot support worked so well on my ElliptiGO. 

Not only did the K'Vall stirrups allow me to ride my horse, a good therapy after the whole cancer/chemo nightmare, but I've discovered even more benefits. I can now ride for hours and am able to get off the horse and walk without being stiff and sore. The full-foot support changes the dynamics of the entire leg, and I imagine it goes even further up the body. Ankles, knees and hips have not been locked into a rigid position. Let's face it, folks, traditional stirrups are like standing on the edge of a stair step and doing calf stretches. And nobody does those for more than a few minutes at a time.

These stirrups have been around now for 12-15 years. If you're interested in them, research them and their safety features. They are a godsend for me; they may be for you, too, or someone you know. And for folks worried about getting a foot caught up and being dragged, there's no guarantee that won't happen with a traditional stirrup. Sometimes it happens. Riding horses is considered a high risk sport for a reason.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I had not seen this thread originally and have never heard of these stirrups, so I looked them up. 



Very cool concept, they certainly look comfy!


Like someone else mentioned, I'm not sure they would work in the brush I ride through.......you should see my pants and boots full of snags and scratches. I have a feeling I would be catching tree limbs constantly. But I really like the idea. The look very nice and stable. Actually, I have always like the idea of tapaderos, which is totally different I know, but the stability in the front remind me of tapaderos. But the strap to the back and full foot support is a totally new concept.


I myself ride in overshoe stirrups, which have about a 4 inch foot bed. I have some lovely endurance stirrups that are more like 5 inches but they don't fit my current western saddles. But anyway, I am all for foot support and comfort. :smile: Thank you for bringing them to my attention.


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

After seeing this thread, I looked the stirrups up on google to see if there was anything else I could find. There is a whole YouTube video, I am guessing from the manufacturer of these stirrups. It is quite interesting to watch, and both the design and concept of these stirrups sound pretty cool. However, I am only slightly worried about how safe these stirrups would be, and how effective the safety feature is on them.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was interested and found this. (which I have just removed as it is posted above!) 

I haven't watched it all but did see that some riders using the conventional stirrup jammed their heels right down but with the Kvall they couldn't and it altered the whole position of their riding. 

There must be a safety feature to releasing though a foot couldn't slip through the stirrup to get caught.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

@LuvMyPony Can you give more information on the safety features. I totally buy into what is good about the stirrups just so long as you don't part ways with the horse. I can't see how you would get loose from the stirrups if you fell off.


----------

